# Done it



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Membership and car badge ordered as prompted by "several" members :wink:

Look forward to getting my pack and car badge etc soon

Guy


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just seen your order Guy  Once payment has cleared the membership pack (mag) and badge will be winging it's way to your doorstep 



Gizmo750 said:


> Membership and car badge ordered as prompted by "several" members :wink:
> 
> Look forward to getting my pack and car badge etc soon
> 
> Guy


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Cool, paid via Paypal so it should be with you any time now.

The checkout said that the badges were out of stock though?

Guy


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Just checking with Rob (Merchandise Mgr)... they are a popular item so *if* we are out they will be in stock again soon.

Louise


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have dozens in stock, so supply will *not* be an issue. 



Gizmo750 said:


> Thanks


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Nutts, will adorn my TT with it when it arrives


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome to the club Guy.


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Likewise

I've only just see the light - I am now proudly sporting my TTOC badge over my Quattro badge

Welcome to "sad club" :wink: (and loving every second of it)


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Yippee. . . . . .

Got my copy of absoluTTe, my window stickers, TTOC badge and membership card in the post this morning. Will get the car adorned with the stickers and badge later today.

Member number 548 reporting for duty sir!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Yippee. . . . . .
> 
> Got my copy of absoluTTe, my window stickers, TTOC badge and membership card in the post this morning. Will get the car adorned with the stickers and badge later today.
> 
> Member number 548 reporting for duty sir!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Now all I need is the TTOC logo underneath my user profile - hint hint :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:roll:



Gizmo750 said:


> Now all I need is the TTOC logo underneath my user profile - hint hint :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you kindly Mr Nutts Sir


----------

